# Few pot calls



## The100road (Jul 14, 2017)

Bocote -for cousin
Chestnut oak burl -for sister in laws dad
Buckeye burl - for brother

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 14, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice


Yes very nice! How big are those? They look huge.


----------



## The100road (Jul 15, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Yes very nice! How big are those? They look huge.



Haha. They are 3.25" slate with about a 1/4" border. I only have a few 3.25" left and then will be gong to 3". I like the feel of the smaller ones better,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking at the picture again and they do look huge. I think the angle makes it deceiving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 15, 2017)

Great looking style nice. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 15, 2017)

Great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2017)

Cool! Love that chestnut oak burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cool! Love that chestnut oak burl!



Thanks! The chestnut oak is courteous of @against.the.grain

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2017)

Gotta say the Bocote wins for me! All 3 are fantastic though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 15, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gotta say the Bocote wins for me! All 3 are fantastic though.



I think up close the bocote actually does look the best. I gave my brother first choice today and that is the one he choose.


----------

